# Vanbitz Battery master fitting



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all
I really want to get a Vanbitz Battery master fitted. I'm not sure I'm able to do this - although reading the fitting instructions it does appear easy.....
Anyone know of any dealers or mobile fitters that could do this for me - I'm based in Cannock in the Midlands.
Thanks in advance
Simon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, it is easy, any autoelectrician will do it. 

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It is especially easy on your CI as all of the fuses and relays are in the black box behind the drivers seat.
You need to locate the split charge relay and then it is simply a case of cutting the cable and inserting the Battery Master in between.
Unfortunately, I no longer have the CI and therefore no longer have the shematic for the fusebox. But if you phone Andrew Davies at Autotrail he will be able to get you a PDF of the fuse box, which will show exactly where you need to be. Or even speak to Geoff Cox motorhomes at Derby, they are CI experts.
Gerry


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks guys.....


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We would recommend you get someone who has got a track record of doing them before and is used to working on m/h.

We had ours installed and he claimed it was OK.

But for months we have had problems and its did not work at all.

Eventually we found someone who did know what they were doing, found we had a fault on the wiring which should have been picked up upon installation.

All appears to be well.


BTW Eddies site @ VanBitz is superb and the local pub is well worth a visit.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Simon

I will be passing the midlands in the new year, i can install one then. Just PM if your interested.

All the Best
Phil


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Phil - look forward to meeting you in the NY....


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

No Problems, look forward to meeting you too, have a good Christmas 

Phil


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you got the battery master? We are mobile and based in worc's pm me if you are interested or click on the www link happy christmas.
Kev


----------

